# Stopovers like "France Passion" or other 1 night s



## mbarnby (Jul 9, 2008)

Dear all,

We are planning a trip to south UK next year in our camper and are wondering if there are places to stay overnight like the "France Passion" in France or like the German "Stellpletze"
Or are the only possibility normal camping sites.

 Michael B


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

There are stopping area's, but these on the main are frowned upon by the powers that be, normal camp sites are available, with a range of facilities at a range of prices.

If you were a member you would have the opportunity to search the camp site Db.

Where are you coming from ?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There are small privately owned sites, sometimes only licenced for 5 vans, called either Certified Locations ( CL) or Certified Sites (CS). These are often farms and soemtimes provide only a tap and a field and sometimes a hookup, water and even a sanitary block. They are licensed by the 2 main camping clubs in UK and usually - not always-you have to be a member to use them.

They are usually cheaper than the big club or commercial sites at around £10 per night.

Sometimes you can stay overnight in a pub car park - usually after you have had a meal there and always with the knowledge of the pub landlord. This is often free.

We do have some aire/stellplatz type places but woefully few.

This might be helpful:

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/

G


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There is also a wild camping and motorhome parking section on here. The south of England is not good for wild camping because it is so very, very densely populated so there are few places available. The south west is not so bad but wild camping is usually not very welcome. Sadly there is nothing like Passion France in the UK. There are one or two aires near the channel ports and there is a Pub Stopover scheme where you join and can stay in pub car parks in return for having a drink or a meal. That may be best if you do not want to use camp sites. 

I suggest you spend ten pounds and join here so you can search and keep asking questions. 

If we can help further keep asking, Alan.


----------



## mbarnby (Jul 9, 2008)

To Steve & Elaine 

We are from Denmark have been driving in Europa mostly 

Is it this forum I have to pay 10£ and then be able to search for these CL and CS 

 Michael B


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

mbarnby said:


> To Steve & Elaine
> 
> We are from Denmark have been driving in Europa mostly
> 
> ...


You'll find it very useful to join MHF but, if you want details of the CLs and CS then try:

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/

and

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/

and

http://www.ukcampsites.co.uk/

MHF have a very good database of campsites all over Europe and many of the CLs and CS's are reviewed there.

G


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Michael

In the UK there are virtually no sites like Stellplatz or aires and camping anywhere except a licensed campsite is not officially allowed (although some people will still do it). There are lots of small sites which belong to private clubs. CLs (Certified Loacations) belong to the Caravan Club and CSs (Certified Sites) belong to the Camping and Caravanning Club. You must be a member of these clubs to use the sites. The cost of membership is around £35 for each club and a one night stop will cost between £5 and £15 depending on where the site is located. Unlike stellplatz and aires, these sites are usually away from towns in the countryside (much like FrancePassion sites).

Look <<HERE>> for a map showing the location of these sites.

During the summer, the Camping and Caravanning Club hold what they call "Temporary Holiday Sites" which are an excellent way of camping economically. These are temporary sites, usually near to popular holiday locations and offer basic facilities for around £5 per night. You will need to join the Camping and Caravanning Club to use these sites.
Look <<HERE>> for more details.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Micheal and welcome
As you can gather UK is not very MH freindly well at least not like france Germany and the rest of europe.

Saying that joining either or both of the 2 big clubs would save you money in the long run as you would be able to use their network of cheap CLs and CS,s as gaspode and others have said. Also the Caravan club and the camping and caravan club have their own sites and quite a few of these are (especially the caravan club) near or in main towns. This is not so prevalant in the south west Devon and Cornwall but they are in a lot of other towns like in the Cotswolds, york, Bristol etc. 

The CL and Cs netwrok is very extensive and some only charge a small amount to stay and are usually on Farms or people who have lots of spare land that they can rent out as a CL or CS. Also usually the owners like you to ring and check that its OK to stay unlike france passion. If you do join the club(s) the book they supply gives you information of all the CLs and their own clubs and usually list the private camp sites as well.

I hope this helps
Phill


----------



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi,
If you log onto the Caravan Club site and scroll to the bottom of the page, you will see links for overseas visitors. I have a feeling they may have special offers there.
David


----------



## willetttiger (Jan 11, 2010)

I raun a pub just 7 miles from the channel tunnel were you would be more than welcome we have electric hookup


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> raun a pub just 7 miles from the channel tunnel were you would be more than welcome we have electric hookup


You'd better let us all know where it is & we can join the queue :lol: :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

If I was doing the same even living in the UK I would join the Caravan and Camping club and in their magazine each month you will get all the rally sites they have open as well as their temporary holiday sites. These are usually around £6 a night , for a little more some places you will get hook up too. 

It is also a good way of getting to know others as it tends to be a little more friendly than on a large site where most seem to keep themselves to themselves. From Easter to October there are hundreds of them going on around the country and booking in very rarely asked for. 

For advance warning of rallys you can look up the District Association web sites where alot of them list their rallies months ahead to allow people to plan trips. 

Have a great time
Mandy


----------

